# Get ready to win!!!



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Maintain a _what_ acceptance rate? 😂


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

So that's why the pay has been so low. 

Kick rocks GH!!!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I called it long ago. They'd continue to cut so low then start offering "points", "prizes" and "raffles". Surprised Uber hasn't started this yet since they all copy each other they are too busy trying to torture select drivers by removing destinations at the moment . GH is not really a thing in my market though. I don't think they'll be around much longer or just become a regional.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 634650
> 
> View attachment 634651


Yeah right. There's probably no prize money at all. They're just trying to sucker us into taking offers all day.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Don't knock these gig handouts. I did actually win Uber's vacation prize back in 2019. Two nights at a local Econolodge, worth $125. Unfortunately, there were bed bugs and I had to be treated for scabies at a total cost of $140. The way I figure, Uber still owes me the difference. I'll get it back from them no matter what it takes. Anyone want to join me for a lawsuit, I'm only a PM away.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 634650
> 
> View attachment 634651


What market are you getting these promotions?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Maintain a _what_ acceptance rate? 😂


Yea 75% is definitely a no go


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What market are you getting these promotions?


I'm in the greater Chicago area.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What market are you getting these promotions?


I got it too. I'm in deep south Texas.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 634650
> 
> View attachment 634651


Yes, I got that also in the NY market. As usual, I don't chase any promo's, a 75% acceptance rate won't work! Every once in a while I get one by pure circumstances but it's rare for me!

I suggest YOU however run after it! Take every offer thrown your way and post your 100% acceptance rate, we'll be waiting!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yes, I got that also in the NY market. As usual, I don't chase any promo's, a 75% acceptance rate won't work! Every once in a while I get one by pure circumstances but it's rare for me!
> 
> I suggest YOU however run after it! Take every offer thrown your way and post your 100% acceptance rate, we'll be waiting!


Obviously, you are under the influence!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

And the winners, are here!!








Driver - New Years Day Sweepstakes Winner List - Grubhub


Congrats to our New Years Day sweepstakes winners! Each winner will receive a follow-up email confirming which prize they have won. $5,000 prize winners Calvin S. — WI – Green Bay-De Pere-SuamicoDiana S. — OH – GenevaIndia A. — MI – Detroit (Downtown)Jorge L. — NY – MiddletownJose R. — MD –...




lp.grubhub.com


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> And the winners, are here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Did you win???


   *


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Did you win???
> 
> 
> *


It's a shame if he didn't, he went total kamikaze anting and took every order that came his way from 12:01am to 11.59 p.m and his acceptance rate was 100%. He earned $120 in those 12 hours and put 412 miles on his car! 

Next up, he's trying for the title of "Grubbiest Grub Hubber" in the 2022 yearly competition. At least a 1000 completed orders with a 99% acceptance rate!

Go @Rickos69! We're rooting for you!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

For the record, my acceptance rate on New Years Day was 12%.
And you know what else? Its busier now, with better orders and better tips than last week.
4-5 orders in 3 hours, you are almost at $100. That's good for here.
Of course, it has gone subzero in the Chicago NW area.
But there have also been those $5 ones. The audacity of people ordering without a tip in this weather. Nope.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

THANK YOU @Seamus FOR SHARING YOUR DEDICATION AND GOOD FORTUNE WITH US


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Can someone tell me how this worked? Did you need 10-20 deliveries to win or would it have possible on win on your first delivery?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Can someone tell me how this worked? Did you need 10-20 deliveries to win or would it have possible on win on your first delivery?


If you did 1 delivery, you had 1 chance to win. There was no minimum deliveries required.
Yes, you could win with 1 delivery.
As long as you maintained a 75% acceptance rate for that day.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> Yeah right. There's probably no prize money at all. They're just trying to sucker us into taking offers all day.


----------

